
Show HN: Lambada Framework, build and deploy serverless applications using JAVA - cagataygurturk
https://github.com/lambadaframework/lambadaframework
======
bni
Someone said to me Lambda cold start overhead was several magnitudes worse
with Java, than Node.js. Truth or BS?

~~~
cagataygurturk
According to my tests it does not exceed 300-400 ms but for a function that
has steady traffic, cold start happens so rarely, so it is not a problem. Once
lambda is already warm, a basic controller can return the response in 1.5 ms
with lambada framework

------
neilellis
Awesome! I use Java (and some JS for rendering) and Lambda and this looks very
promising.

~~~
cagataygurturk
Thanks! It's very new project and any feedback is appreciated.

~~~
neilellis
I'm afraid I'll be lurking for some time as I'm in the process of (soft)
launching a product. But I like the pure java approach. While serverless is
much more mature (obviously, duh!) it is however Node centric (which is great
if you are in the Node universe).

Also maybe consider adding a Gitter channel.

~~~
cagataygurturk
Already created :)
[https://gitter.im/lambadaframework/lambadaframework](https://gitter.im/lambadaframework/lambadaframework)

